# Help! Could she be pregnant? ** update **



## Casey76 (Jun 11, 2008)

I am currently fostering a female kitten, age estimated to be 6-9 months, though very petite, after she and her brother were abandoned at the local stables about 4 weeks ago.

Over the past couple of weeks her demeanour has changed, and she prefers to sleep in the bathroom on the bed underneath the heater, which is on all the time, and she has become a little grumpy.

Tonight I noticed her nipples looked pointy and more obvious than my other female cats



















Could she be pregnant?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

She could be. Can't say for sure, but I have seen ferals and abandoned cats pregnant at 5 months... 


If she is a foster, I would call who ever you foster for and see about the possibility of a spay. Since you asking makes me assume she cannot be already.


----------



## Casey76 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion. I don't foster through an agency. It was to differentiate from my permanent residents. She and her brother were abandoned in my village, so I'm looking after them until I can rehome them.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

AHH ok. LOL That is very nice of you to take them in! At her age it is possible. Though I have had fosters that have odd shaped nipples that were spayed. I had one that had hairless and prominent nipples and she had NEVER been pregnant. Only way to tell is time or a vet visit. Lots of luck with them.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

She is old enough to be pregnant but a vet could say for sure.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Her nipples look like she could be pregnant, but usually they turn pink around the third week.....so maybe???


----------



## Casey76 (Jun 11, 2008)

Just a quick update. We've been to the vet, and she is, in fact, very pregnant! Due in 10-15 days.

After all of this, I think she is going to become a permanent resident, she is such a lovely kitty.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Poor little kitty. It's wonderful that she can count on you.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Oo Time to get out a few birthing boxes and prepare for new arrivals. :devil

Good luck. looks like kitten season is in full swing!


----------



## Casey76 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Kittens stillborn/ died shortly after birth*

Hi all,

I got in from the stables tonight to find that Ebony had given birth to 3 kittens. Sadly all were dead :'( They were wet but cold, so I don't know how long ago the birth occurred.

How long should I leave them in the nest before I remove them?

Also, is there anyway of knowing if that is all of them, or if Ebony still has any more to go?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Casey,
You need to remove them now! You don't want the scent attracting any predators or scavengers, which will further endanger Ebony's life...

Ebony was way to young herself, to be having a litter, and unfortunately, this can be the results, with very young, first time mamas. 
I'm so sorry for Ebony and you...

I would get Ebony to a vet, and get her spayed NOW!
There's a very strong chance, that she could be preggers again!
Her Health is at stake...
Sharon


----------



## Casey76 (Jun 11, 2008)

She's nesting in my spare bedroom, not outside 

We now have a 4th kitten, also stillborn; and I'm beginning to wonder if she's gone more than 70 days, as I don't know how pregnant she was when she came to me.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Casey,
I'd get her to a vet! If she doesn't get ALL the kittens out, it's life threatening for her, because of internal infections setting in, WHICH she'll still need the Emergency Spay, to try and save her, plus a load of antibiotics, you'll have to get into her!

If you take her now, you'll be giving her the best chances of healing and being healthy!
All Paws Crossed for her!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Casey,
Sorry if my other posts sounded 'short' with you, that was not my intent at all!
I'm just very concerned about little Ebony!
I'm very glad you have her inside, where she's safe from any outdoor dangers!
She really does sound like a "Keeper"!
She's certainly a Cutie!
Sharon


----------

